# Gaelic: Happy month



## Huck Finn(egan)

Dia dhuit,
 I'm wondering whether there was/is such an expression in Irish.

We do wish a happy new month in Greek. Plus, I'm well aware of a similar expression in Italian.

I also know that although not very common there is an old saying in English that a British old man ( we were fellow learners of Italian)  told me once : "pinch and punch and no return " or something.

Go raibh maith agaibh!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Huck Finn(egan) said:


> I'm well aware of a similar expression in Italian


Really? I'm unaware of it.


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Salve!
Frankly,having seen your comment makes me wonder about the level of my knowledge of Italian.😂

But there you go,sir.
What about :
1) Buon mese?
or Buon mese di giugno

2) Buon 1°giugno etc.>for every month
or 1° giugno etc.? > ------//--------------

Anyway, maybe my memory doesn't serve me right. Feel free to correct me.

(I'm looking forward to your feedback.)
Thank you for your time and your input!


----------



## alfaalfa

Nobody will blame you if you wish _buon mese di giugno, buon inizio mese _or _buon _anything else. Whishes are always welcome but it's not idiomatic just like _Buon Natale, Buon Anno o Buona Pasqua._
There's only "_Buon 1° maggio_" pretty idiomatic but only because it's "Labour Day".
Hope this helps


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Grazie mille @alfaalfa for the thorough reply. Maybe there is no hope for my gaelic request ,but I learned something about Italian that I've never given it too much thought.


----------



## Glasguensis

I can’t directly answer the question, but since English became widespread in Ireland many expressions were literally translated into English and then used by Irish people in their interactions with other English speakers, and I have never heard anyone expressing this sentiment in English, whether they were of Irish origin or not.


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Dear Moderator,

Thank you for taking the time to respond.

I agreed with you about the first part.

But,I'm sorry I'm not sure I'm following you. You mean the "happy month" phrase?


Glasguensis said:


> I have never heard anyone expressing this sentiment in English


Because if so, I know that this is not something I was taught when I was a  student of English but rather an expression used by native speakers usually on social media or verbally.

Slán go fóill!


----------



## Glasguensis

Yes I meant something along the lines of « happy month ». I’ve never heard anyone saying this, in any language.


----------

